
Hitachi scraps £16bn nuclear power station in Wales - ljf
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2019/jan/17/hitachi-set-to-scrap-16bn-nuclear-project-anglesey-wales
======
mimixco
Nuclear isn't cost-effective. This is the time to put nuclear subsidy money
into renewable energy instead.

